# Are binoculars of much use in tree work?



## DeanBrown3D (Aug 9, 2006)

Just wondering if you guys use binoculars to check ropes, branches, hornet nests, etc, and if so recommend me a pair. I guess it has to have quite a close focus feature for it to be useful

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 9, 2006)

The only time I use binoculars is when i'm in the top of a really tall tree and want to check out the view.


----------



## begleytree (Aug 9, 2006)

beowulf343 said:


> The only time I use binoculars is when i'm in the top of a really tall tree and want to check out the view.



LOL, yup, of the pool
-Ralph


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 9, 2006)

begleytree said:


> LOL, yup, of the pool
> -Ralph


You know it! That's the best thing about climbing in summer.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Climb020 (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes I have a monocular that I keep in my lunch bag. Been doin 100-150' lightning protection inspection. So I can't see where to set a line if I can't see where the lighting wire goes. Good for tree inspection as well. Small animals and f***ing bees are good to spot with it. Work the $35 I paid for mine. Found a large, VERY LARGE honey bees nest in an oak tree that was hollow and the tree is filled with them. With out my monocular I would have climbed it and would either be in the hospital or dead. Just buy a cheap one so if you take it up the tree and brake it is no big deal.


----------



## moss (Aug 9, 2006)

Right on (to use a phrase that shows my age) '020. A small pair of binos or a monocular really comes in handy.


----------



## Ax-man (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes, they are very useful, I carry a them in my truck, very useful if you run into a standing rotting snag to check out for decay in major limbs that someone wants an estimate on for removal that should have been done five years ago, also handy for seeing bad limbs, hazards in the crown of a tree. 

I asked this same question about two years ago, there is a thread buried in the archives, in the commerical section, got some good replies to the thread and a short discussion about optics. 

Larry


----------



## woodchux (Aug 10, 2006)

I use mine alot for looking at street signs.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 10, 2006)

come in very handy for ''Bird" watching.


----------



## ASD (Aug 10, 2006)

OTG BOSTON said:


> come in very handy for ''Bird" watching.



i use mine 4 watching beaver opcorn:


----------



## Climb020 (Aug 10, 2006)

ASD said:


> i use mine 4 watching beaver opcorn:


My co worker steals mine to do the same.opcorn:


----------

